# Stuff and Things > Sports >  National Championship

## East of the Beast

Ohio State Buckeyes or the Crimson Tide of Alabama

----------

Esdraelon (01-11-2021)

----------


## Authentic

I voted OSU but it will be very close. The Tide kids want to send Sarkisian off to Austin with a win.

----------

East of the Beast (01-11-2021),Esdraelon (01-11-2021)

----------


## Esdraelon

If the Tide's Defense is the one that played against Georgia then they win with no problem.  If they play like they did against Ole Miss, OSU is going to have a big night.  Should be a close game.

----------


## Bastion

Rolll Tide!

----------

East of the Beast (01-11-2021)

----------


## Daily Bread

Bama  :Thumbsup20:  . After they made my Irish eat turf , I've got no choice .

----------

East of the Beast (01-11-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

> Bama  . After they made my Irish eat turf , I've got no choice .


yeah......humbled those Leprechauns....lol

----------


## Authentic

Do a Google search for either Alabama Crimson Tide or Alabama-Ohio State. Does anyone else get fireworks on their screen?

----------

